# Kleine Karriereberatung



## Twister94 (22 März 2021)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich befinde mich momentan in einem beruflichen Zwiespalt und brauche Hilfe erfahrener SPS-Techniker  

Erstmal zu mir (Vorstellung da erster Post im Forum):
27 Jahre Wohnsitz nahe Frankfurt am Main. 
Vor 4 Jahren staatlich geprüften Techniker in Vollzeit abgeschlossen, Fachrichtung Maschinentechnik/Automatisierungstechnik.
Nachteil: Der SPS Kurs war eine reine Siemens Werbeveranstaltung, von Programmieren haben wir nicht viel gelernt. 
Dafür aber Lager-, Zahnrad-, Ketten- und Bauteile dimensioniert...:sb2:

In meiner jetzigen Firma hatte ich nur bei 1,5 Projekten mit Tia und S1200/S1500 und SCL programmiert. 
Dafür aber direkt mit SCL und über eine RS232 Schnittstelle eine DC-Stromquelle gesteuert. Visu lief auf einem iPC über WinCC Runtime. Viel gelernt habe ich auf jeden Fall.
Bei uns bearbeitet jeder Techniker alleine ein Projekt (evtl. mit Unterstützung). Angefangen bei Konzeptionierung, mechanische und elektrische Konstruktion,
E-Plan, Programmierung, Aufbau, Verdrahtung und Inbetriebnahme. Viel eigenverantwortliche Einarbeitung in neue Themen

Zu meiner Situation:
Ich wollte eigentlich wieder in den Service zurück. 
Nur stelle ich fest dass die Programmierung mir viel spaß macht aber nur einen kleinen Teil meiner Arbeit ausmacht.
Bei der Suche nach Stellen als SPS-Programmierer finde ich leider immer wieder die Anforderung ERFAHRUNG MIT...
Ich würde mich auf keinen Fall als ERFAHREN bezeichnen. 

Jetzt stellt sich mir die Frage ob ich 2-3 Jahre autodidaktisch Programmierung üben sollte um mindestens das Wissen und die Übung ohne Erfahrung zu haben?
Evtl. würde ich paar (kleine) Firmen kontaktieren ob Sie mit mir als Freiberuflicher Programmierer arbeiten würden (kleine, überschaubare Projekte die im nachhinein geprüft werden).

Oder soll ich es riskieren und weiter nach Firmen suchen die keine Erfahrung fordern dafür aber lernbereite Mitarbeiter suchen? Gibt es solche noch?



Wie sind eure Erfahrungen und Ratschläge? Lieber den Umweg (Finanziell abgesichert, dafür aber weiter weg vom Ziel) oder riskieren und Einbüßen in kauf nehmen?

Grüße aus Hessen!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (22 März 2021)

Ich persönlich würde die Firmen anschreiben, die jemand mit Erfahrung suchen und dort mit offenen Karten spielen ( dass du erste Erfahrung mit Tia, SCL und WinCC hast aber eben noch nicht so viel ABER dass du auch sehr interessiert an der Programmierung bist und Spaß daran hast ).

Edit:
Willkommen im Forum


----------



## Larry Laffer (22 März 2021)

Hallo,
wie du das generell handhabst ist deine Entscheidung ...
Du weißt aber sicherlich, dass Stellenausschreibungen immer ein Wunschzettel sind - man könnte auch sagen "nice to have" ...
In jedem Fall :  Erfahrung kommt von "gemacht haben".
Ich würde mich tatsächlich auch auf die Stellen bewerben bei denen ausdrücklich Erfahrung gefordert wird (an deiner Stelle) und es dem potentiellen neuen Arbeitgeber überlassen zu entscheiden ... wer weiß ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## georg28 (23 März 2021)

Einfach bewerben wenn du meinst es könnte etwas für dich sein.
Beim bewerben muss man aber auch auf alles gefasst sein von keine Antwort bis.....
Ob mit offenen Karten gespielt wird ist auch oft die Frage, dann ist auch die Frage ob man persönlich dazu passt von seinem Charakter.
Da ist jetzt meine Erfahrung dass da auch sehr inzwischen geachtet wird. Fachliche Defizite können beseitigt werden, persönliche sind schwerer.
Und dazu lernen muss man eh wieder bei jeder neuen Stelle. Auch kommen ja schließlich auch immer wieder technische oder andere Neuerungen dazu die Welt steht ja nicht still.
Und wie du selbst schreibst hast du ja auch Wissen/ etwas Erfahrung abseits von SPS Programmierung und das wird oft auch gerne gesehen bzw. benötigt man oder ist von Vorteil im beruflichen Alltag.


----------



## vollmi (23 März 2021)

Erfahrene SPS Programmierer/Entwickler auf dem freien Markt sind so selten wie gepunktete Einhörner.

Bewirb dich unbedingt auch auf Stellen wo solche gesucht werden, viele Firmen sind durchaus bereit jemand lernbegierigem eine Chance zu geben, vermutlich erstmal für einen geringeren Lohn. Aber wenn du das erste Jahr gute Entwicklung zeigst dann kannst du durchaus eine starke Lohnerhöhung erwarten (das heisst fordern) denn dann hast du Einblicke in die Firma kennst die Abläufe hast schon Zeit gekostet und fängst jetzt an richtig rentabel zu werden.

Das erste Jahr ist für die meisten Firmen eh kein rentables Jahr, auch bei erfahrenen Programmierern. Dafür haben unerfahrene Programmierer aus Firmensicht den Vorteil, dass sie oft noch nicht eingefahren sind und sich viel leichter auf eine Programmierphilosofie einstellen die der Firma behagt.

Und wenn du dir jetzt noch vorstellen könntest durch die Welt zu tingeln, erhöht das deine Chancen nochmals beträchtlich.

PS: Ich empfehle dir mit offenen Karten zu spielen. Bei riesigen Firmen fällt fehlende Kenntnis vermutlich nicht sofort auf (vielleicht auch gar nie) aber in einer kleinen Bude wird das in den ersten paar Wochen einschlagen, was dem Klima nicht förderlich ist.


----------



## maxder2te (23 März 2021)

Das mit "Erfahrung" liegt immer im Auge des Betrachters.
Bei Bewerbungstrainings wurde mir mal gesagt, dass man "Computerkenntnisse" in den Lebenslauf schreibt, sobald man einen Computer einschalten kann.
Und das Erfahrung auch nur bedingt was bringt, sehe ich aktuell immer mal wieder bei erfahrenen neuen Kollegen: Die haben zum Teil festgefahrene Arbeitsweisen wie sie sie seit 20 Jahren haben - formbar ist da für mich nichts mehr.


----------



## Raijin Tycho (23 März 2021)

Bewirb dich auf die Stellen die dir zusagen und schreibe in deine Bewerbung etwas wie "Ich habe bereits erste Erfahrungen im Umgang/Bereich XYZ sammeln können und hoffe diese bei Ihnen zu vertiefen" (Sowas in der Art).

Mehr als Absagen können sie dir nicht und wer weiß was für Möglichkeiten sich für dich eröffnen?


----------



## Twister94 (23 März 2021)

Guten Abend zusammen, 

vielen Dank für das positive Feedback. 

Meine Absicht war definitiv mit offenen Karten zu spielen. Das war für mich klar. Nur wusste ich nicht wie der Markt aussieht. 

Aber ja die Anlagen werden nicht weniger, die Wirtschaft wächst und ich meine mal was vom Fachkräftemangel gehört zu haben... 

Ihr habt mir gut Mut gemacht! Danke dafür!

Ich denke die stärke liegt tatsächlich im Willen etwas zu lernen. Und in dem Bereich SPS bin ich auch noch nicht geprägt oder eingefahren. 

Lange und häufige Reisen sind für mich eher nichts mehr, ich möchte die Entwicklung meines Sohnes aktiv miterleben. 
Allerdings haben wir uns (meine Frau und Ich) auf eine Reisebereitschafft von ca. 30% geeinigt.

Ganz wichtig ist mir bei einer Firma tatsächlich eine gute Einarbeitung und Fort- bzw. Weiterbildung. Auch mit Hinblick auf die fehlende Erfahrung und begrenzte Fähigkeiten.


Dann mache ich mich mal auf die Suche!

Danke euch!


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (23 März 2021)

Twister94 schrieb:


> ...Allerdings haben wir uns (meine Frau und Ich) auf eine Reisebereitschafft von ca. 30% geeinigt...




Jetzt musst du nur noch einen Arbeitgeber finden, mit dem du dich auch auf 30% einigen kannst. Nach meiner Erfahrung wird
dies schwer aber ich wünsche dir für deine Laufbahn alles Gute und viel Erfolg. Lass mal wieder was von dir hören


----------



## ducati (13 April 2021)

maxder2te schrieb:


> Bei Bewerbungstrainings wurde mir mal gesagt, dass man "Computerkenntnisse" in den Lebenslauf schreibt, sobald man einen Computer einschalten kann.



Was schreibt man dann in den Lebenslauf, wenn man schon mal erfolgreich ein paar C-Programme geschrieben hat? 🤔


----------



## Blockmove (13 April 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> Was schreibt man dann in den Lebenslauf, wenn man schon mal erfolgreich ein paar C-Programme geschrieben hat? &#55358;&#56596;



Senior Expert


----------



## ducati (13 April 2021)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Senior Expert



dachte das darf man erst über 50 schreiben


----------



## Blockmove (13 April 2021)

ducati schrieb:


> dachte das darf man erst über 50 schreiben



Mit C altert man deutlich schneller


----------



## Rudi (13 April 2021)

@Twister94 
Ja,
bewirb Dich möglichst bei einer größeren Firma. Wenn`s da gute Kollegen gibt hast Du nochmal Glück. Und im Moment auch alle Voraussetzungen schaffen um zu Hause die Programmierkenntnisse weiter zu entwickeln. In Deinen Alter hast Du alle Chancen.


----------



## harryh69 (15 April 2021)

Man kommt damit (C) aber deutlich schneller ans Ziel


----------



## e-automatisierung (16 April 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin auch noch sehr neu hier und kann insgesamt sagen, dass die Jobsuche sich leider heute nicht mehr so einfach gestaltet.
Wir kenn es ja alle, dass man am besten 25 sein soll, aber mit 30 Jahren Berufserfahrung. 
Meine Erfahrung aus meinem Umfeld ist, dass man leider nicht immer den Job bekommt, den man sich wünscht. 
Es müssen viele Bewerbungen geschrieben werden und es lohnt auch immer auch eine Stelle anzunehmen, die im Lebenslauf "gut" aussieht und einem vielleicht einen Schritt weiter in Richtung Traumberuf bringt.
@Twister94 Ich kann dir nur raten, wie andere auch, dich auch auf Stellen zu bewerben, bei denen du die Bedingungen nicht komplett erfüllst. Große Firmen bieten dir sicher auch die Möglichkeiten dich weiter zu bilden. 
In den Bewerbungen würde ich die eigenen Kenntnisse so präzise wie möglich, aber so gut wie nötig beschreiben. Ich hoffe, du verstehst was ich meine. Es schadet auch nie zu beschreiben, dass du motiviert bis neue Kenntnisse zu erlangen und bestehende Kenntnisse auszubauen. 
Ich wünsche dir noch viel Glück bei der Suche.

 Einen schönen Tag euch allen.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (16 April 2021)

e-automatisierung schrieb:


> Wir kenn es ja alle, dass man am besten 25 sein soll, aber mit 30 Jahren Berufserfahrung.


Na das ist nichts neues.



> Meine Erfahrung aus meinem Umfeld ist, dass man leider nicht immer den Job bekommt, den man sich wünscht.


Das ist wohl auch nichts neues und hat oft sicherlich auch seinen Grund



> Es müssen viele Bewerbungen geschrieben werden


Ich behaupte mal, in meinen jungen Jahren war es schwerer etwas zu finden, damals war die
Arbeitslosenquote hoch und es kam noch die Wirtschaftskrise...



> und es lohnt auch immer auch eine Stelle anzunehmen, die im Lebenslauf  "gut" aussieht und einem vielleicht einen Schritt weiter in Richtung  Traumberuf bringt.


Ich habe noch nie eine Stelle angenommen, nur damit sie in meinem Lebenslauf steht. Aber gut, das sieht wohl jeder anders.

Kleine Nebenfrage:
VannyTR, bist du das (wieder)


----------



## Grollmus GmbH (30 April 2021)

Hallo in die Runde, 

was hältst du davon, dem potenziellen Arbeitgeber Eigeninitiative zu demonstrieren, indem du ihm bereits Schulungen vorschlägst, die du machen möchtest und als sinnvoll erachtest? 
Schau dich hierzu gerne mal in unserem Schulungsangebot um. 

Wir wünschend dir viel Glück bei der Jobsuche.


----------



## Faceman (30 April 2021)

Grollmus GmbH schrieb:


> Hallo in die Runde,
> 
> was hältst du davon, dem potenziellen Arbeitgeber Eigeninitiative zu demonstrieren, indem du ihm bereits Schulungen vorschlägst, die du machen möchtest und als sinnvoll erachtest?
> Schau dich hierzu gerne mal in unserem Schulungsangebot um.
> ...



Wollt ihr jetzt Arbeitssuchende zu eurem Außendienst motivieren? Gibts da auch eine kleine Erfolgsbeteiligung?


----------

